
Today’s Version Control Tools Are Still Primitive - tiziano88
https://medium.com/@karti/todays-version-control-tools-are-still-primitive-8d37e8e8f9a5
======
throwanem
Dupe of a submission earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15472163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15472163)

------
grabcocque
"My needs are universal and unarguable and anyone who doesn't immediately
share my exact priorities is a primitive fool"

